# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  user account

## helios

Me nevojitet nje "lockdown software" me aftesite e meposhtme:

1. Te me xhiroje NJE apo me shume programe te caktuar qe ja caktoj une dhe VETEM ate/o.
2. Kur te hapet programi, te zere te tere ekranin e kompjuterit. Mundesisht te bllokoje edhe menune "Start" dhe te bllokoje butonat e mbylljes, shtrirjes se dritares dhe uljes se kesaj te fundit ne panel, shortcuts te ndryshme, etj. (sigurisht jo administratorit  :kryqezohen:  )

Ka programe te tille qe pervec te mesipermeve menazhojne dhe administrojne perdoruesit dhe mundesite/lejet qe kane ata? Cilet me keshilloni dhe KU mund t'i gjej?  :Lulja3:

----------


## edspace

Lexo kete faqe. Aty shpjegohet si te hapesh nje program si kioske. Windows XP ka shume opsione qe kufizojne aftesite e perdoruesve. Lexo guidat nga Microsoft. Gjithashtu, provo programin Tweak Manager.

Nese e hap programin me te drejtat e administratorit, perdoruesit e thjeshte nuk kane leje ta mbyllin ate.

----------


## donikaa

si ta largoj nje konto administrator nga kompjuteri sepse jam munduar qe ta hap nje konto personale mirepo kam gabuar ka klikuar mbi administrator ne vend se te klikoj mbi lemeted ju kisha lutur qe te me ndihmoni sa me shpejt pres pergjigjen tuaj pozitive 


Donika Stublla 

Kosovë-Prishtinë

----------


## ibn_halduni

e ke pasur edhe me heret nje konto administrator ne kompjuter?
nese po, atehere kete konto qe ke dash ta ban limited e qe e ke ba administrator shko bane limited ne opcionin qe e ka vet, nese nuk ka adminstrator mos prek send!!!

----------


## ilis

Pershendetje 
Desha te pyes per dicka. Njeri account i kompjuterit me eshte fshire ose fshehur, nuk e di si ndodhi. Kur hapet kompjuteri vetem njeri account me nxjer qe te hapet!
Do desha nje ndihme nga ju?

----------


## nince_tutes

Hey, besoj se ky me te cilin hyn eshte i tipit administrator.

Bej keshtu:
1. Kliko me te djathten tek My Computer
2. pastaj tek Manage
3 do te hapet nje tabele e re dhe aty do klikosh tek Local Users and Groups
4. pastaj tek users

Ketu do kontrollosh te gjithe perdoruesit qe jane ne PC tend dhe mund te rikrijosh dhe perdorues te tjere.

Beji nje prove dhe raporto.

----------


## erisa_djana

ckemi si po ja kaloni mire , dua te di se si mund te krijojme nje user ne  kompjuter ne  (windows xp pro) , psh: kur ndezim kompjuterin qe e kemi me admistrator edhe me pasword , tani desha qe te  dija se si mund te krijoj nje user me pasword qe te futem jo me si administrator por edhe me kete user te ri qe ju  thashe , nese eshte e mundur prej jush me ndonje ndihme  veprimet qe duhet te bej mund te me ndihmoj ndonjeri rreth kesaj teme ju lutem, ju faleminderit shume !

----------


## Yllëza*

START - Control Panel - User Accounts - Create e new account

START - Systemsteuerung - Benutzerkonten - Konten verwalten - Neues Konto erstellen

----------


## erisa_djana

hi yllëza ckemi po ketu nuk po e gjej dot create  e new account nuk del ajo me dalin te tjera gjera  USER EDHE ADVANCED ,  ku duhet qe te shkoj mund te md ndihmosh edhe me ndonje ndihme pak me më te vogel  nese nuk e ke bezdi , faleminderit shume

----------


## Yllëza*

mendoj se duhet te klikosh tek "add"... E di, tek une eshte ne gjuhen gjermane andaj nuk e di se si duket tek ti...

----------


## valdetshala

nese je ne llogarine e administratorit atehere provo me START-RUN-nusrmgr.cpl dhe klikon OK pastaj ish dashte te shfaqet opcioni Create user nese jo shiko se nuk je ne llogarine e ADministratorit apo grupit te tij,

----------


## erisa_djana

faleminderit per pergjigjet ,nese eshte e mundur edhe me nje ndihme te vogel , po si adminstrator si te krijoj nje grup qe te kem ne komanden time te gjithe  , psh : kam nje salle interneti edhe kam server edhe si ti kem ne kontroll pc e tjere nepermjet  pc tim . si te formoj nje grup user qe nga serveri , mendoj qe te jem shprehur sa me  qarte . besoj se me kuptuat , gjithe te mirat ciaoo

----------


## erisa_djana

me falni qe po ju shqetesoj mund te me thote ndonjeri se ku mund te gjej ndonje teme qe egziston per USER-at sepse nuk po e gjej dot, nese nuk egziston ndonje teme e tille mund te me shpjegoj ndonjeri dicka rreth USER-ve tema te ndryshme rreth ketyre nese mundeni nese jo ska gje jo me detyrim, rrofshi shendet ,ciao

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

Cfare do te dish per userat edhe ka shume tema ne forum per userat qe nga trajnime e leksjone deri ne pyetni ekspertet

----------


## erisa_djana

cdo gje rreth tyre , komandat qe jep admin... per userat per cdo gje , nese eshte e mundur , flm shume

----------


## erisa_djana

ju lutem nese ndonjeri e di vec nje ndihme dua se ku ta gjej temen ose nese nuk egziston mundeni me ndonje shpjegim te vogel . flm

----------


## erisa_djana

sot qe me duheshin ta dija sot asnjeri nuk doli ketej nga tema ime , a mundet ndonjeri ju lutem sepse me duhet te mesoj keto dite rrofshi per ndihmen ...

----------


## megi_wien

> sot qe me duheshin ta dija sot asnjeri nuk doli ketej nga tema ime , a mundet ndonjeri ju lutem sepse me duhet te mesoj keto dite rrofshi per ndihmen ...



Pershendetje

Per mua pyetja juaj nuk eshte fare e qarte, e vetmja qe kuptova eshte qe kerkon komanda e ato do ti gjeje shume me shpejte nese do te shfletoje nenforumin Trajnim & leksione .

Kliko ne linkun e me poshte, shpresoj qe ta gjesh ate qe te duhet.

http://forumishqiptar.com/forumdisplay.php?f=163

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

can you help me edhe fillestari ne fillim ju sygjeroj te lexoni ndonje liber pasi keni deshire te mesoni po ne kete menyre nuk mund te arini te mesoni ate qe duhet.

User ose Perdorues eshte nje skeme perdorimi e kompjuterit per te aritur nje personalizim te kompjuterit pra per ta bere kompjuterin sa me personal. gjithashtu esht enje strukture qe ndihmon administratoret per te manaxhuar rjetin kompjuterik edhe sistemin kompjuterik. Kur krijohet nje user ne nje kompjuter atehere automatikisht ndertohet nje drejtori personale e perdoruesit ne kompjuter zakonisht ne windows XP eshte ne c:\documents and settings\<Emri i Perdoruesit> ne kete menyre secili nga perdorueset mund te kete dokumentat e vet te qenderzuar ne nje vend edhe mund te beje konfigurimin e kompjuterit sipas deshires se vet. gjithashtu kjo menyre mundeson ne sigurimin e kompjuterit edhe sistemit ku secili user shef vetem gjerat e veta edhe nuk mund te shofe gjerat e nje perdoruesi tjeter. pra kjo skeme shton sigurine personale. gjithashtu ne kete menyre administratori i nje rjeti mund te caktoje se kush user ka te drejte te beje nje gje te caktuar. pra skema e perdoruesve e ben shume me te thjeshte mirembajtjen e sistemit edhe e ben kompjuterin sa me shume personal e te sigurt.

Ardi

P.S. Qe te flasesh per userat eshte nje teme shume e gjate. Sic thashe te sygjeroj te lexoni ndonje liber pastaj beni pyetje specifike me ate qe nuk kuptoni.

----------


## erisa_djana

HI MEGI WEIN SI PO JA KALON MIRE, tek trajnime dhe leksione nuk po gjej fare ndonje teme te userave , ku mundem te gjej ndonej teme te hapur ne kete forum  amundet dot edhe ADMINISTRATORI , ju lutem nese eshte e mundur , please ja klm ciao

----------

